
Developer who tore down historic San Francisco house ordered to rebuild it - napoleond
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-tuesday-edition-1.4950862/developer-who-tore-down-historic-san-francisco-house-ordered-to-rebuild-it-exactly-like-it-was-1.4951402
======
napoleond
This is a fascinating story. On the one hand, it's great to see the city
preserving art. On the other hand... this should probably be torn down and
turned into an apartment complex, just like every other single-family dwelling
in SF.

~~~
com2kid
Honestly the house should've been designated as a historic landmark to prevent
this from happening.

